# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Μετάλλαξη jaspe

## οδυσσέας

http://aviariomarianoguerrero.blogspot.ca/

μια μεταλλαξη που ξεκινησε απο το λουγαρο μετα στο μαγγελανο και μετα στα καναρινια.
εδω θα βρειτε πληροφοριες για αυτη τη μεταλλαξη
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/86221499/Avi...an/Jaspes.html

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/86221499/Avi...venida_JS.html

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/86221499/Avi...del_jaspe.html

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/86221499/Avi...pe_Simple.html

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/86221499/Avi...pe_S.D..html#5

----------


## οδυσσέας

παρουσιαση της μεταλλαξης στα Αγγλικα

http://www.cageandaviarybirds.com/canaries/670-introducing-the-jaspe.html

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ-ΚΩΣΤΑ ειλικρινα σε ευχαριστουμε !!!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες και πληροφοριες!!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## skrekas

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια...να σαι καλα...!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Παρουσίαση της Μετάλλαξης Jaspe. Άρθρο του Γάλλου Εκτροφέα J.P.Glemet.

http://www.sfop.gr/files/JaspeBruxelles2008.pdf

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

.....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καναρίνι x carduelis magellanica (αρσενικά γόνιμα 20% & άγονα θηλυκά )

----------

